# Deathwatch 2



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As the Despoilers thirteenth black crusade ravages worlds of the Imperium and pushes the forces of order to the breaking point, the tide of battle in the galactic north can go either way. However, not everyone fights on the front-lines; some battles are fought behind enemy lines, or even in the shadows where no one else knows you are.

The militant force of the ordo xenos, the deathwatch, undergo vital missions in the dealings and eradication of the xenos filth of the galaxy. Recently, a team of deathwatch marines have been sent under orders of inqusiitor Czevak to an outpost world far from the battles with chaos and disorder. Astropathic communication with the world has yielded nothing for weeks, and someone must be sent to find out why.

The team this time around will be deathwatch sergeant Ajak Kondro and up to nine other deathwatch marines. For now, when you post up characters just make them normal marines that have only recently been seconded between two and five years; these characters can always be edited.

Name:
Chapter:
Appearence:
Background:
Weapon(s): any combination of bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword, combat knife; all marines will have frag and krak grenades



When it comes to other weapons, equipment, and status within the squad, PM me and we will work something out.

For those members who played in the previous deathwatch RP and did not have their characters killed off, you are free to use those characters and make adjustments to them. The only exception to this is Initiates character, the deathwatch captain Sirius; he will not be present. (Sorry Initiate, but he is on a separate mission.

As with the last RP I would like to keep the flow of characters going; so if you did not partake in the last RP or are not using your previous character then please use a character that has not been used in previous RP's. (A fine example of this would be Chrisman007's character: Veldt. He is present in a number of RP's, however if Chrisman were to join here, I'd prefer it if Veldt was not his character.)


As for the teams mission this time around, I'll get to posting that in a day or so.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Vilem Ironfist
Chapter: Iron Hands
Appearance: A very burly and thick man even for a space marine Vilem is very lighthearted and carefree. he has a huge beard and brown hair down to his shoulders and ocean blue eyes. Both of his arms from the shoulder down were lost in previous battles and were replaced with advanced bionics.
Backround: Vilem was inducted into the Iron Hands chapter a little over three hundred years ago. he had served as a heavy weapons marine until he had lost both of his arms within the span of one year. he has a carefree and jolly attitude, which seems to ease the tenseness (is that a word?) of his fellow marines. although he seems to be a joker he is a superb fighter and his bulk has served him well in close quarters fighting. while he was healing from the loss of one of his arms he was sent to mars to train as a techmarine. although he did stay for a decade he was eventually sent back for calling an adept an idiot. after that he was sent to the ordos xenos to serve in the deathwatch where he now serves under sergeant kondo.
Weapons: He carries a standard bolter that was given to his by the deathwatch and he weilds it with unerring accuracy. even though he also carries a combat knife and a chainsword he often prefers to use his metallic fists to kill enemies up close.

hope this will work


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just gotta have one thing changed and mention another; otherwise he's pretty good BlackApostleVilhelm.

Theres no need for the power knife, nor is it amongst the weapons in my first post. An astartes combat knife is the size of a short sword for a normal man, and a chainsword will very likely be more than enough of a close combat weapon in many cases. (Sure on the tabletop neither are the most powerful items out there, but in fluff and the such, they are much more powerful.)

The other thing is, are you sure you want him to be an Iron Hand? They are a more unhappy lot from what I remember, kinda the anti of your character. Its no requirement to change his chapter, just something to bring up and think about.


Now it doesn't do me any good to aprove/disaprove characters without putting Kondro up...

Name: Ajak Kondro

Chapter: Crimson Fists

Appearence: Dark skinned and heavily scarred all over his head; the left bearing old burns that refused to heal. Left eye is a red augmatic recently repaired after his last mission, creating more scars for Kondro's already mauled features.

Kondro is large, strong, and stubborn; believing that as a sergeant with any under his command, it is a duty of his to not show signs of weakness or injury so as to better inspire.

Background: A survivor of the Rynn's World Incident, Ajak has fought alongside the likes of Pedro Kantor for thirty years, and then a further forty in one of the rebuilding battle companies after the orks had been repulsed from Rynn. For nearly a century, the Crimson Fists had not been able to allow the deathwatch to take any marines from them, Ajak is the first of his chapter to be seconded since the Incident.

In his first ten year period with the deathwatch, Ajak was noted for having a spark of 'insubordination' when it came to missions that required the team to ignore helping the innocent in place of their objective, and then leaving those people to die. Despite this, he is feircely loyal to his team; a feature borne from the time he spent fighting the orks on his own home.

Once his period of service ended, Ajak was seconded for further duty two more times in twenty year service periods before being permanently seconded nearly three years ago.

Weapons: Bolter; chainsword; frag and krak grenades; combat knife (Kondro does not have a bolt pistol.)


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Reever can we use are same marines as last time?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

darkreever said:


> For those members who played in the previous deathwatch RP and did not have their characters killed off, you are free to use those characters and make adjustments to them. The only exception to this is Initiates character, the deathwatch captain Sirius; he will not be present. (Sorry Initiate, but he is on a separate mission.


From my first post; so yes Mighty, you can use Perseus if you want to or make another character.


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh ok sorry I should have read that ok.
Name: Perseus Amor

Chapter: Ultramarines 5th. Company

Appearence: His Mk8 power armor armor is a deep royal blue with black shoulder trim and the upside down omega sign. He wears burgundy ropes around his chest plate and a black pistol holder on his left waist. He has a red helmet and light blue eye lenses.

Perseus has short curly black hair and light brown skin he has deep blue eyes and A scar running from his right eyebrow to his left cheek, which he got when a tyranid slashed at his face and tore through his helmet.

Background: Perseus started out as a scout in the tenth company when they where sent to assist the second company with a ork waagh heading for Talassar while they were sucessful in defeating the orks, an ork had killed one of his closest battle brother. Which made him have a deep hatred for the orks. He was soon placed in the Ultramarine 5th. company in the 1st. Tactical squad. A little while after being placed in the 1st. Tactical squad the 5th. Company was sent to the Imperial word Danae to stop the Hive fleet Medusa while on that world six battle brother (including the captain) where killed by the Tyranids, Perseus became the temporary leader until they were joined by Caito Galenus who lead them onwards. While Under Caito Galenus' watchful eye he noticed the zeal of Perseus and made him captain of the first. After that Perseus made it his job to know everything about all xenos filth especially the Tau who destroyed his Master-crafted Chainsword Athena. Even though outnumbered and his most favored weapon destroyed he kept fighting strong when the Deathwatch appeared and helped defeat the Tau, and at the moment is when Perseus was seconded into the Deathwatch.

Weapon(s): Bolter and Chainsword, Combat Knife, Frag and Krak grenades, Bolt Pistol


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry i had meant the combat knife and i suppose i can give him a chainsword and as for the chapter, yes i would like to keep the Iron Hands. They arent all dour, just on certain subjects like the heresy.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Name: Lexon Admantis

Chapter:Ultramarines 4th company

Appearence:Standard MK.7 power Armor painted black except for the left shoulder pad painted Ultramarine blue with a gold trim and inverted Omega Symbol.

Background:Lexon Has served with the death watch for 3 years. He has served in the Ultramarines for 150 years he was there when Captain Ideaus died and he had been there when Captain Ventris had been sent to fufil his death oath. The entire time he stood by his Captain. He took the loss of Captain Ventris very hard.

Weapon(s):bolter, chainsword, combat knife, frag and krak grenades


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

*VALEDICTUS, CALEB Brother Sgt*

sounds good......can i play?:grin:

NAME: Caleb Valedictus

CHAPTER: Blood Angels

APPEARANCE:Wears mark 8 'Errant' power armor, freshly pained black on secondment to deathwatch, with armor over left arm to the elbow removed. Caleb rarely removes his helmet but when he does, he has black hair and a scar from one cheekbone to another he is tall for a space marine.

BACKGROUND:Born on the planet Baal Caleb was inducted into the 5th Company after his tenure in the 10th Company he has recieved battle honors in campains on Armegeddeon and was tranferrered to the 1st company after the ork menace on Honorus Prime had been eradicated.

Seconded to the deathwatch after being recommended for service by Commander Dante and being relieved of command of his squad due to injuries, currently has a bionic arm with a hidden compartment with a built-in single shot bolt pistol.

WEAPONS:
When not in terminator armor Caleb carries a chainsword and a bolt pistol along with frag and krak grenades and a combat knife inscribed with the litany of fury, also hidden bolt pistol in bionic arm with one kraken bolt shell.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad to hear this is starting up again 

Name: Abel Silvermane
Chapter: Lions Rampant
Appearence: His armour is in the Sable and Silver of the Deathwatch. His Shoulder pad on his Right is a rich azure and with a burnished gold tincture on the trim, the argent Rampant Lion depicted amongst lyrics of purity and anger. His head is completely bald, but the tribal tattoo's, inked in Red swirling forms of the Snake and Lion. He is blind in one eye, the scar caused by a Leone, from his homeworld. 
Background: Served on the Battlebarge of the Lions Rampant, as a Veteran Assault Marine. He has served with the Chapter for nigh on 70 years, and in that time has been marked as a valuable asset to the Chapter, going so far as to be accepted into the "Pride", the PrideMasters Honour Guard. During a fight in which the Chapter was ambushed by a Tyranid Splinter Fleet, the "Kitten" as he was called by his fellow Veterans, realised that this was his first time fighting the Tyranids, and nearly lost his life to a Ravener Brood attacking from beneath. It was only down to the actions of the Pride Master to which Abel Survived, and the Cub resolved to learn the ways of a Tyranid Warrior, and requested permission to join the Deathwatch. This is his first mission. He wears MkVIII Power Armour. He wields his Bolter in one hand, as he has learnt how to in the close confines of ship-to-ship boarding actions.
Weapon(s): Standard MkIV bolter, and a Chainsword, made from the unbreakable fangs of a Leone.

Hope this is all good?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Agnathio

Chapter: Iron Thunder

Aperance: Long brown hair, dark brown eyes. Black armour with the rigth shoulder pad in his old chapters colours. His rigth arm is a bionic, because he lost his hand in his last deathwatch mission

Backgroun: Agnathio was a assault marine in his old chapter and served on armagedon in the third war for armagedon against the orks. The squad he served in was ambushed by the orks. Agnathio was the only survivor and was found by a deathwatch squad. He then left the assault marines and joined a tactical squad as a seregant. He served a time on different planets and was seconded a couple of years later.

Weapons: Bolter, Chainsword and boltpistol.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Name*: Kort Burkhard 

*Chapter*: Marines Malevolent

*Appearance*: Kort is clean shaven with closely cropped pale blond hair and cold, disdainful grey-blue eyes, his some what aristocratic features give off the impression of arrogance and contemptuousness- a visual representation that is entirely in keeping with his character.
Though not overly scarred he does have a number of small scars scattered over his face and neck with one large length of ropey scar material extending from the underside of his jaw and disappearing beneath the armour of his breastplate, despite these scars Brother Burkhard is proud that not a single part of his perfect form has been replaced with impure machinery.
Standing a relatively average height of 7'4" Kort Burkhard is of slightly greater bulk than the majority of his Battle Brothers, a physiological trait that has proved beneficial when utilising the Chapter's heavier weaponry.

*Background*: Recruited by the Marines Malevolent in 886.M41, Kort has proven himself time and again to uphold the Chapter's ideals on purity and their manifest superiority to Humanity as a whole, a view point that has brought the Chapter into conflict with a number of Imperial organisations- most famously the Salamanders during the 3rd Battle for Armageddon.

Once he was chosen to be remade as one of the Emperor's Immortal Soldiers Kort was implanted with the holy organs to become an Imperial Astartes, but due to an unforeseen defect in his Biscopea the aristocratic youth grew slightly more muscle mass than was the standard- making him stronger than the greater part of his fellow inductees.
Never the best of Scouts, Kort didn't begin to come into his own until he progressed to full Astartes status and was transferred to his initial Devastator posting, for almost two decades he fought in this manner slowly learning the intricacies of each heavy weapon until he was transferred in his next step up the Chapter hierarchy to Assault Marine.

Eventually with his final promotion to Tactical Marine, and with the full intention that he might progress further in the Marine Malevolent's hierarchy, he undertook the role of Heavy weapon specialist in 971.M41, where he was commended several times by his superiors for his indiscriminate targetting of enemies hidden amongst Imperial Citizens- to baulk at slaying the mongrel breed of humanity is not the Marine Malevolent's way.

*Wargear*: MkVII Power Armour, Heavy Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Krak & Frag Grenades, Chainsword


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, this has really filled up quickly; its only been about sixteen hours since I made the thread and this post and already seven of nine slots have been filled by the following:

Vilem Ironfist - BlackApostleVilhelm
Perseus Amor - Mighty
Lexon Admantis - Benidem
Caleb Valedictus - zboy234
Abel Silvermane - Vaz
Agnathio - Flerden
Kort Burkhard - Baron Spikey

Ajak Kondro - darkreever

Flerden, that woud be Agnathio from the previous RP correct? That would put the total of returning characters up to two I believe.

zboy234, I'll allow the hidden weapon in the arm, though I'd have preffered a PM about it first. We might have been able to work out it either being able to be reloaded or have a few more shots rather than the one, but I guess its just a last resort kind of thing.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

It is the same marine, i just changed his background a bit.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright then, that makes three marines from the previous RP so far and six new marines to the squad.

And as I said before, here is the mission itself:

Destination is the western fringe of the galactic north, an outpost world marked 1xt88b. The lone planet of the system fronts as a mining world, mining the asteroids orbiting the world; however the truth of things is that the planet is a research station of the ordo xenos.

Five months ago, as the plague fleet began to take world after world, contact was lost with the last asteroid being mined, and two days later astropathic communication with the world stopped. An inquisitorial investigation team was dispatched under the order of inquisitor Czevek. Three months later communication with the team was lost shortly after they arrived in system.

A team from the deathwatch has been dispatched, its orders to investigate the asteroid and outpost and to find out why communication was severed. 


The team's mission will be posted up again in the action threads once we start; and yes action threads. At ten members, a single action thread would be very cluttered...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

More plague zombies =(. I'm not driving a Half track into a Chimera this time =(.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Name: Marxalvia Penthenias
Chapter: Ultramarines 5th company
Appearence: Marxalvia is a little taller than most space marines and has green eyes, short black hair, a deep 8" jagged scar running down over his left eye from upper left to bottom right right, and a 4" shallow scar across his neck.
Background: Marxalvia, at the young age of 137, since fighting against the orks, in one of their WAAAAAAGH's, where he got the scar across his neck, took up learning to fight with twin combat blades. In the 200 years since then, he caught the attention of the ordo xenos in another battle against the orks with how long he kept them at bay with his twin combat blades, while the rest of his squad were either dead or wounded. When reinforcements arrived, there were bodies of orks everywhere, and Marxalvia then passed out from loss of blood from the wound he got across his face. He prefers to fight hand to hand with his twin combat blades, but carries a bolt pistol just in case of a firefight. This is his fist mission with the Deathwatch, and although he is normally the quiet, grim type of person, he is excited to go.
Weapon(s): 2 combat blades, combat pistol, frag grenades, krak grenades


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Quite a few Ultramarine's in the squad this time around; welcome aboard marxalvia.

One slot left, of which Concrete Hero expressed an interest in, though I am not specifically holding the spot open for him alone.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Name: Arx (Arrkcs) Atomos

Chapter: Iron Knights

Appearance: Arx possesses an almost regal aura of Nobility and is very proud in appearance. He bears the powerful giant-like physique of all Astartes with the rigid Jaw line and toned-to-perfection body. His armour is bears a Silver shoulder to represent his chapter heritage and still carries the shield of the Iron Knights, located between his left shoulder and chest. His skin is of a relatively light tone and bears no scars other than a long gruesome cut across is chest,a long diagonal gash. His hair is a short shock of white and his eyes a glittering green.

Background: Like most of his fellow Iron Knight brothers, Arx received extensive training in hand to hand combat and was quickly transferred into one of the Chapters many Assault squads. Arx excelled in the field and was on track for a transfer into a Veteran squad while serving with the Company sent to the 13th Black Crusade. Though this had not come to pass, the entire unit he fought with -some of his dearest friends and closest brothers- and more than a handful of other Assault squads were ambushed while sent to aid a false distress signal. Arx never quite adjusted to the quick and brutal battle resulting in the loss os so many of his strong an honourable brothers, so instead of accepting a rise through the ranks he requested a transferral to the Deathwatch. He is more than pleased having heard of his latest assignment.

Before the ambush Arx was an extremely friendly example of an Astartes, often jovial and joking with his comrades, though fiercely proud and placing Honour martial pride high on his moral list.
He is slowly recovering his personality though a crueller streak threatens to pervade him.

Weapons: Arx wields and extensively large and almost ridiculously long chainsword with a hilt long enough so it can be swung with two hands to deadly effect. With Extensive training he has learnt how to wield the blade in one hand with a standard Bolt pistol in the other, though in the heat of battle the Knight often disregards the pistol in favour of the powerful two-handed style


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright then, looks like we are good to go; the action threads will be put up by tonight.

Since there are ten of us, we will be breaking into two groups in separate action threads. Here is the breakup of who goes where:

Squad 1
Ajak Kondro
Agnathio
Kort Burkhard
Abel Silvermane
Marxalvia Penthenias

Squad 2
Vilem Ironfist
Perseus Amor
Arx Atomos
Caleb Valedictus
Lexon Admantis

So if your character is in squad one, your going to be posting in the first action thread and the second for squad two.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Action threads are up, squad 1's action thread is here and squad 2's thread is here.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

too late to make a late apperance? 

(Yes, I'm BACK! )
Kinda boring with no heresy-roleplays in my life xD

In the case that i can join, I'll set my char up here.

Name: Mordeth Kriss
Chapter: Black Templars.
Apperance: Short brown-blond hair, sea-blue eyes. A bit smaller and nimbler than most marines, prefering speed above power. Got a red tabard with a black and white cross on it.
Weapons: A Pitchblack chainsword, a spear much like the ones used by grey knights, and a shield, looking much like a terminator captains, but not quite.
Also has a bolter, shining red.

Background: upcoming depending on if i can join xD


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sadly, not this time Mordeth; we hit the max on characters already. I will be doing more though, so please do join that one when its time.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Sigh... well, thats just to expect, right? 
Well, I'll try to join the next show that gets going, haha.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

For now, I think I'm going to put this on hold to be re-opened at a later date. Many of the people who first started need constant reminders at every update, so when this RP does re-open, it may be a complete restart.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

If it's not too late for me to join will this profile work on this thread.

Name: Spartan Maximus
Race: Imperial Guardsman
Appearance: Master Chief from Halo 3
Weapons: Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Kasrkin Hellgun and a Assault Cannon for support.
Armour: Mark VI
Personality: Has been known to be called a maniac before
Background: Guardsman of the Armageddon Steel Legion


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

SPARTAN the post right above yours clearly says I have put this one on hold.

As for the character, Spartan Maximus will not be accepted for a number of reasons. First and foremost, this deathwatch rp is going to be made up of a space marine team; not a mixed unit, completely astartes.

Next up, I will NEVER accept any character you make that is master chief or very much like him. I'm sorry but this is a 40k roleplay, sorry but you've come to the wrong place if all you want to do is play as master chief all the time. If you want to play, thats fine, but make a real character; don't slightly alter master chief so you can play as him here. I've gotten a number of complaints about this, and will definitely not tolerate it in any rp I am the GM of.

Finally, you give next to nothing for appearence, personality, and background and I can think of a number of reasons why. I never accept a character with so little in the character profile/sheet; because the more you create for a character, the easier it is to get into the feel of that character.

If you, or anyone for that matter, ever wants help to create a character then feel free to PM me. I like helping others, and I can do a decent job in character creation. (Though not as good as Vaz for those of you who have seen his eight winds of chaos character entry.)


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

OK, it's just that it was closed before and now it's open so I thought I could as for my charectar I'm considering making changes, however, I know nothing about Space Marines so I may need some help otherwise I may delete my charectar permanantly. If anyone can help me then I would appreciate it a lot. And finally, sorry for all the upset I've caused.


----------

